# Kein KitKat für Samsung S3



## rtf (9. Mai 2014)

*Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Samsung hat das 4.4.2 KitKat Update von seinem S3 gestrichen. Die Seite SamMobile stellt eine Liste zur Verfügung die die angehenden Updates anzeigt. Diese Liste soll ihnen von einem Insider zugespielt worden sein. Dabei ist klar zu sehen, dass das internationale Modell GT-I9300 mit N/A gekennzeichnet ist, was wahrscheinlich darauf zurück zufolgen ist, dass es hierfür kein Update mehr gibt. Weiterhin sollen die Updates für die LTE-Version und die US Version ausgerollt werden, da diese anscheinend keine Problem machten. Vor einigen Tagen gab es Berichte darüber, wie Samsung das 4.4.2 Update in den USA verteilte.
Nun scheint es aber Gewiss zu sein, dass Leute, die das GT-I9300 Modell besitzen - dieses wurde auch in Deutschland verkauft - kein Update auf die neuste Android Version bekommen. Schuld daran soll nicht der zu kleine Ram von 1GB sein, sonder die TOuchwiz Oberfläche die Probleme bei der Integrierung macht. Ebenfalls schreibt man, dass 4.4.2 zwar Problemlos auf ein S3 läuft, jedoch nicht mit der eben erwähnten Oberfläche. 

Aus diesem Grund soll Samsung das Projekt Update in Deutschland eingestellt haben. 

Quelle: cNet.de
golem.de
http://www.cnet.de/88130167/android-4-4-2-update-fuer-das-samsung-galaxy-s3-angeblich-gestrichen/


----------



## Atma (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Hab es gerade auf Computerbase gelesen und war ziemlich entsetzt. Die offizielle Begründung von Samsung ist, dass das S3 zu wenig Ram hat und man deshalb nicht das optimale "Nutzererlebnis" mit 4.4 bieten kann (obwohl 4.4 für Smartphones mit "wenig" Ram optimiert ist). Wie du schon schreibst, sieht die Realität anders aus und es liegt einzig und allein an der Bloatware TouchWiz. Da sieht man mal wie Samsung seinen Kunden eiskalt ist Gesicht lügt. Ich bin mit dem S3 hochzufrieden und es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund schon wieder zu wechseln. Wie man bei Roms wie CM sieht, läuft Android 4.4 problemlos auf dem S3 und somit werde ich langfristig wohl darauf umsteigen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Samsung anfangs sogar noch Android 5.0 für das S3 geplant hatte und jetzt nicht mal mehr 4.4 offiziell kommt, weiß man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll.

Das S3 war jedenfalls mein letztes Samsung Smartphone. Das nächste wird dann ein Nexus werden ... entweder das Nexus 5/6 2014 was wohl gegen Herbst erscheint oder das Nexus vom nächsten Jahr dann.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Mein Moto G hat auch nur 1 GB RAM und es läuft wunderbar!

Andere mit älteren High End Smartphones, die noch 4.2 oder so benutzen(vielleicht sogar noch 4.0.3 ) haben viel öfter Ruckler und Ladezeiten.


----------



## Zomg (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Irgendwer muss doch das S6 kaufen, von daher naja rein wirtschaftlich nachvollziehbar...


----------



## drstoecker (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Hab mich eigentlich darauf eingestellt das es kommt. Aber egal dann ist das eben so. Muss ja zugeben das macht apple besser mit dem Support.


----------



## kegg (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

@Zomg: Bei Apple funktioniert das System doch auch?

iOS 7 kam bis zum iPhone 3GS mein ich sogar noch, zwar abgespeckt aber immerhin noch ein Update ... Ich weiß nicht warum die ganzen Android Hersteller da immer so einen Unfug machen. Die müssen ja immer zwangsläufig ihren Müll wie TouchWiz oder HTC Sense draufpacken...


----------



## Grim3001 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, das ein nicht mal 2 Jahre altes Produkt keine Updates mehr bekommt. 

Nächstes Jahr läuft mein Vertrag aus und dann wird es 100%ig ein iPhone!



> Die müssen ja immer zwangsläufig ihren Müll wie TouchWiz oder HTC Sense draufpacken...


 Das könnten sich die Hersteller auch mal abgewöhnen. Nach jedem Firmware-Update habe ich wieder
die drecks Bild-, Hotel und ADAC-App auf dem Handy.


----------



## Alex555 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



kegg schrieb:


> @Zomg: Bei Apple funktioniert das System doch auch?
> 
> iOS 7 kam bis zum iPhone 3GS mein ich sogar noch, zwar abgespeckt aber immerhin noch ein Update ... Ich weiß nicht warum die ganzen Android Hersteller da immer so einen Unfug machen. Die müssen ja immer zwangsläufig ihren Müll wie TouchWiz oder HTC Sense draufpacken...


 
Genau deswegen sind die Nexus geräte empfehlenswert!
Da wird kein Touchwiz oder so ein crap drübergelegt, man bekommt das saubere Android System, und hat als positiven Nebeneffekt sogar noch, dass man Updates früher erhält als Samsung, HTC oder sonstige Nutzer!


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Grim3001 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr läuft mein Vertrag aus und dann wird es 100%ig ein iPhone!
> .


 
Warum kein Google Nexus?
Bei Apple bekomnst du auch nicht ewig Updates.


----------



## Shona (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Atma schrieb:


> Die offizielle Begründung von Samsung ist, dass das S3 zu wenig Ram hat und man deshalb nicht das optimale "Nutzererlebnis" mit 4.4 bieten kann (obwohl 4.4 für Smartphones mit "wenig" Ram optimiert ist). Wie du schon schreibst, sieht die Realität anders aus und es liegt einzig und allein an der Bloatware TouchWiz. Da sieht man mal wie Samsung seinen Kunden eiskalt ist Gesicht lügt.


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor den diese Aussage hatte HTC damals zum Desire HD gemacht und warum das Update auf 3.x nicht dafür kommt. Am Ende haben sie ihre Aussage dann geändert und gesagt sie wollen nicht das die User beim Updaten alle Daten auf dem Handy verlieren...Ist klar als ob das ein Problem wäre....

Meine Vermutung ist aber hier so wie dann damals das es sich schlicht weg um die 18 Monate handelt für die ein Handyhersteller das Android updaten muss laut Google Vertrag, danach ist es ihnen frei gestellt ob sie es machen oder nicht.

Das S3 ist seit dem 07.05.2012 auf dem Markt und somit mehr als 2 Jahre als und somit auch weit über den 18 Monaten, somit wundert es mich nicht. Die Hersteller gehen nun mal davon aus das man sich alle 18 Monate ein neues Smarthphone leisten kann. Bin man gespannt wie lang ich für mein Nexus 4 noch Updates bekomme...

Im übrigen kann ich das Nexus 4 bzw. Nexus 5 nur als Alternative für das Samsung empfehlen^^

Zum Iphone sag ich nur, sieh Bild (hoffe man kann es erkennen) das sind wahre Daten den soviel kosten die Einzelteile wirklich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Best11163 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob es daran liegt dass ich ein iPad 2 habe aber mir schmiert IOS 7 ständig ab und hängt sich auf, also wirklich guter Support ist das auch nicht. Da war ich mit IOS 6 glücklicher.


----------



## rtf (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen sind die Nexus geräte empfehlenswert!



Aber google hat beim Nexus auch nur eine Updategarantie von 18 Monaten.


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Und das ist nichts?
Ein iPhone 3s oder ein iPad 1 hat auch kein iOS7.
Ein iPhone 4 mit iOS7 ist katastrophal langsam, da war iOS6 viel besser.


----------



## Shona (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Zum Iphone hab ich eine Seite davor ein schönes Bild gepostet das würde mir eher zu denken geben als 18 Monate Updates oder nicht


----------



## Driftking007 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Also selbst auf einem Motorola defy läuft mit cm android 4.4.2 ordentlich. zwar nicht so smooth wie mit einem dual oder quadcore aber für sein alter ordentlich.


----------



## kegg (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Shona schrieb:


> Zum Iphone hab ich eine Seite davor ein schönes Bild gepostet das würde mir eher zu denken geben als 18 Monate Updates oder nicht


 
Dieses Bild verliert in der heutigen Zeit so ziemlich jede Bedeutung.

Schau dir bitte die Preise von den aktuellen Samsung Handys an.... auch über 600 € teilweise sind die Android Handys auch an den 700 € angelangt... Dann wird immer darüber erzählt das Apple viel zu teuer ist... Wenn man in dem Preisbereich einkauft dann würde ich Apple vorziehen.


----------



## SaPass (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



rtf schrieb:


> Ebenfalls schreibt man, dass 4.4.2 zwar Problemlos auf ein S3 läuft, jedoch nicht mit der eben erwähnten Oberfläche.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund soll Samsung das Projekt Update in Deutschland eingestellt haben.


Samsung hat schon das Update auf Android 4.3 total vermurkst. Es dauerte bei mir nach dem Update 15 Sekunden bis das Handy mir das Bild angezeigt hat, das ich so eben gemacht hatte. Das war kaum noch zu bedienen, so langsam wurde das Smartphone mit diesem Update. Hinzu kam, dass ich auf 11 GB meines internen Speichers kein Zugriff mehr hatte. Meine Daten waren also alle Weg. Das meiste war jedoch noch wo anders gespeichert, daher war es nicht so tragisch.
Fazit: Ich habe zu CyanogenMod gewechselt. 4.4.2 läuft super. Auch wenn ich da ein paar Features vermisse, die das Handy vorher hatte. Früher oder später werde ich mir da einfach ein anderes kaufen müssen...


----------



## Ryle (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Gibt doch genug Custom Roms die teilweise sogar besser laufen und schneller Updates und Fixes erfahren als die offiziellen.


----------



## kegg (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Aber mit den Custom Roms verhält sich glaub ich ähnlich wie mit dem Jailbreaken.

Es gibt Leute die wollen das Telefon so nutzen wie es von Samsung kommt, andere halt ohne Jailbreak. Ich benutze bspw. auch keinen Jailbreak weil ich bisher noch nicht für nötig gehalten habe. Aber warum muss man denn erst auf Custom Roms umsteigen um ein vernünftig nutzbares Telefon zu haben?


----------



## Atma (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Ryle schrieb:


> Gibt doch genug Custom Roms die teilweise sogar besser laufen und schneller Updates und Fixes erfahren als die offiziellen.


Problem an der Sache ist bei Samsung Smartphones der Exynos-Chip. Es ist deutlich schwerer auf diesen zu optimieren, sodass in Sachen Performance die offiziellen Versionen in der Regel am besten sind. Die Snapdragons sind da deutlich weniger problematisch und man kann bedenkenlos zu CM und Co. greifen.


----------



## Ersy90 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Atma schrieb:


> sodass in Sachen Performance die offiziellen Versionen in der Regel am besten sind.



Das ist richtiger schwachsinn...
Ich hab mein S2 und mein S3 viele Monate mit den originalen Updates betrieben, als ich mich dann mit Custom Roms beschäftigt hatte...völlig neue Welt.
Diese Akku Laufzeiten und verkünsteln des Smartphones sind unübertroffen. Ich werd mein S3 nie wieder mehr ohne custom Rom laufen lassen, von den Updates her ist das sowieso der größte Witz. 

Das gleiche bei dem Galaxy Tab 2 meiner Freundin, bis dort mal ein Update erscheinen würde sind bereits 3 weitere Generationen an Tablets erschienen. Das ist einfach nur ein Witz!


----------



## Young-Master (9. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber mir(s3 Besitzer) ist das völlig egal ob es kitkat gibt oder nicht ich brauch ein Smartphone das geht und ob das jetzt mit Android 4.1.3 ; 4.3 oder 4.4 läuft ist mir egal. 

Zum Thema Roms: Hab zwar noch nie eine gehabt aber lese nur das diese vorallem auf den s2+3 super laufen sollen, ich hab mir auch schon überlegt auf meinem s3 eine draufzuspielen.
 Dabei fällt mir ne frage ein, kann man wenn man eine custom Rom drauf hat auch wieder Android drauf machen (falls einem es nicht gefällt)? Und ist es sehr aufwendig eine Rom zu  installieren oder wieder zu deinstallieren ?


----------



## keinnick (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Shona schrieb:


> Zum Iphone hab ich eine Seite davor ein schönes Bild gepostet das würde mir eher zu denken geben als 18 Monate Updates oder nicht



Das gleiche trifft auf so ziemlich alle anderen Hersteller auch zu.


----------



## derP4computer (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Auf meinem Samsung Wave II läuft KitKat von Tigrouzen, habe ca. 300MB Ram wo ist denn das Problem?


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Auf meinem Samsung Wave II läuft KitKat von Tigrouzen, habe ca. 300MB Ram wo ist denn das Problem?



Touchwiz.


----------



## Atma (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Das ist richtiger schwachsinn...
> Ich hab mein S2 und mein S3 viele Monate mit den originalen Updates betrieben, als ich mich dann mit Custom Roms beschäftigt hatte...völlig neue Welt.
> Diese Akku Laufzeiten und verkünsteln des Smartphones sind unübertroffen. Ich werd mein S3 nie wieder mehr ohne custom Rom laufen lassen, von den Updates her ist das sowieso der größte Witz.
> 
> Das gleiche bei dem Galaxy Tab 2 meiner Freundin, bis dort mal ein Update erscheinen würde sind bereits 3 weitere Generationen an Tablets erschienen. Das ist einfach nur ein Witz!


Das ist eben kein Schwachsinn: Android im Leistungsvergleich - ComputerBase

Exynos ist schwieriger zu optimieren und wird demzufolge etwas stiefmütterlicher behandelt als Snapdragons. Das ist gerade bei CM sehr gut zu sehen. Zwischen CM 9 und 10 verging über 1 Jahr während das bei anderen Smartphones deutlich schneller ging.


----------



## dsdenni (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Mein Moto G hat auch nur 1 GB RAM und es läuft wunderbar!
> 
> Andere mit älteren High End Smartphones, die noch 4.2 oder so benutzen(vielleicht sogar noch 4.0.3 ) haben viel öfter Ruckler und Ladezeiten.


 
Mein LG Optimus L5 mit 512 MB RAM läuft auch wunderbar auf 4.4.2. Aber Samsungs drecksoberfläche frisst wohl zu viele Resourcen


----------



## drstoecker (9. Mai 2014)

SaPass schrieb:


> Samsung hat schon das Update auf Android 4.3 total vermurkst. Es dauerte bei mir nach dem Update 15 Sekunden bis das Handy mir das Bild angezeigt hat, das ich so eben gemacht hatte. Das war kaum noch zu bedienen, so langsam wurde das Smartphone mit diesem Update. Hinzu kam, dass ich auf 11 GB meines internen Speichers kein Zugriff mehr hatte. Meine Daten waren also alle Weg. Das meiste war jedoch noch wo anders gespeichert, daher war es nicht so tragisch.
> Fazit: Ich habe zu CyanogenMod gewechselt. 4.4.2 läuft super. Auch wenn ich da ein paar Features vermisse, die das Handy vorher hatte. Früher oder später werde ich mir da einfach ein anderes kaufen müssen...



Ich denke das liegt in erster linie an dem der vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Das ständige geroote und neue Software drauf usw. Ist doch klar das es Probleme gibt. Hab zwar auch schon 2mal mein s3 eingeschickt. Das erste mal wg dem usb port defekt und das 2te mal platine gewechselt wg ständiger bootloops/ crashs. Jetzt hatte ich noch kleinere Probleme die ich aber mithilfe des richtigen aufspielens der aktuellen Software via pc anscheinend gelöst habe. Backup erfolgte auch per kabel mim pc  Seit mehreren Tagen läufts o. Probleme.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Mai 2014)

Young-Master schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber mir(s3 Besitzer) ist das völlig egal ob es kitkat gibt oder nicht ich brauch ein Smartphone das geht und ob das jetzt mit Android 4.1.3 ; 4.3 oder 4.4 läuft ist mir egal.
> 
> Zum Thema Roms: Hab zwar noch nie eine gehabt aber lese nur das diese vorallem auf den s2+3 super laufen sollen, ich hab mir auch schon überlegt auf meinem s3 eine draufzuspielen.
> Dabei fällt mir ne frage ein, kann man wenn man eine custom Rom drauf hat auch wieder Android drauf machen (falls einem es nicht gefällt)? Und ist es sehr aufwendig eine Rom zu  installieren oder wieder zu deinstallieren ?



Lass den müll sein und mach dir das aktuelle richtig drauf und gut ist.


----------



## DaStash (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Naja, dafür gibts ja dann cyanogenmod. Ist bei mir auf dem 10.1 Samsung tab drauf nachdem 4.0 das Höchste der Gefühle war. Und was soll ich sagen, läuft alles butterweich.  

MfG


----------



## Stern1710 (10. Mai 2014)

SaPass schrieb:


> Samsung hat schon das Update auf Android 4.3 total vermurkst. Es dauerte bei mir nach dem Update 15 Sekunden bis das Handy mir das Bild angezeigt hat, das ich so eben gemacht hatte. Das war kaum noch zu bedienen, so langsam wurde das Smartphone mit diesem Update. Hinzu kam, dass ich auf 11 GB meines internen Speichers kein Zugriff mehr hatte. Meine Daten waren also alle Weg. Das meiste war jedoch noch wo anders gespeichert, daher war es nicht so tragisch.
> Fazit: Ich habe zu CyanogenMod gewechselt. 4.4.2 läuft super. Auch wenn ich da ein paar Features vermisse, die das Handy vorher hatte. Früher oder später werde ich mir da einfach ein anderes kaufen müssen...



Ich sags mal so:
Bei mir genau das selbe Problem, bin danach einfach root und CM 10.2 rübergemacht.  In der Zwischenzeit bereits CM 11, aber zufriedener als mit Samsung-Crap-Software


----------



## SaPass (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so:
> Bei mir genau das selbe Problem, bin danach einfach root und CM 10.2 rübergemacht.  In der Zwischenzeit bereits CM 11, aber zufriedener als mit Samsung-Crap-Software


 Ich vermisse das SmartStay (so lange man auf den Bildschirm schaut, bleibt er an). Das gibts auch im AppStore, aber die Samsung Variante hat besser funktioniert. Auch ist die Kamera-App von CM nicht so gut wie die von Samsung. Mein PowerAmp hat mit Tonaussetzern zu kämpfen, außerdem gibt das S3 den Ton zu laut aus: Man hört ein Grundrauschen, sobald man den Kopfhörer einsteckt.
Dafür halt der Akku aber *viel *länger. Bei der Samsung Software gab es immer irgendwelche Problem mit Apps, die den Akku leergesaugt haben. Das war ein ständiger Kampf.

Ich halte CM11 für eine akzeptable, aber keine gute Lösung. Gute Samsung Software hätte ich bevorzugt. Aber die gibts leider nicht. Gegen Ende des Jahres darf ein neues Smartphone her. Mal sehen, was es so an Alternativen abseits von Samsung gibt.


----------



## Stern1710 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



SaPass schrieb:


> Ich vermisse das SmartStay (so lange man auf den Bildschirm schaut, bleibt er an). Das gibts auch im AppStore, aber die Samsung Variante hat besser funktioniert. Auch ist die Kamera-App von CM nicht so gut wie die von Samsung. Mein PowerAmp hat mit Tonaussetzern zu kämpfen, außerdem gibt das S3 den Ton zu laut aus: Man hört ein Grundrauschen, sobald man den Kopfhörer einsteckt.
> Dafür halt der Akku aber *viel *länger. Bei der Samsung Software gab es immer irgendwelche Problem mit Apps, die den Akku leergesaugt haben. Das war ein ständiger Kampf.
> 
> Ich halte CM11 für eine akzeptable, aber keine gute Lösung. Gute Samsung Software hätte ich bevorzugt. Aber die gibts leider nicht. Gegen Ende des Jahres darf ein neues Smartphone her. Mal sehen, was es so an Alternativen abseits von Samsung gibt.


Tonaussetzter habe ich nicht bemerkt, das Rauschen ist bei mir mit einer neueren Version von CM11 weg, bei CM 10.2 war es gar nicht da.
Die Kamera funktioniert eigentlich auch ganz gut, man muss meiner Meinung nach aber vorher manuell fokusieren.
SmartStay kenn ich gar nicht


----------



## SaPass (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Tonaussetzter habe ich nicht bemerkt, das Rauschen ist bei mir mit einer neueren Version von CM11 weg, bei CM 10.2 war es gar nicht da.
> Die Kamera funktioniert eigentlich auch ganz gut, man muss meiner Meinung nach aber vorher manuell fokusieren.
> SmartStay kenn ich gar nicht


 Das Rauschen war zwischenzeitlich weg, kam dann aber wieder. Die Kamera funktioniert nicht zuverlässig, sie stürzt manchmal ab. Und ich vermisse die Möglichkeit, HDR Aufnahmen zu machen. Das war bei Samsung besser.
SmartStay: Quasi eine Gesichtserkennung mit der Frontkamera, die verhindert, dass der Bildschirm ausgeht, so lange man draufschaut. Ist ganz angenehm, wenn man etwas Längeres am lesen ist.

Edit: Mit dem Nightly von heutebin ich das Rauschen wieder los.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Grim3001 schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, das ein nicht mal 2 Jahre altes Produkt keine Updates mehr bekommt.


 
 Find ich auch, hatte mir dafür weil ich das schon befürchtet hatte vor ein paar Monaten das S4 Mini gekauft statt das S3, hoffentlich gibt es dafür noch ein Update.
 Da soll sich nochmal jemand über Microsoft beschweren das Windows XP nach über 12 Jahren keinen Support mehr bekommt.



Atma schrieb:


> Problem an der Sache ist bei Samsung Smartphones der Exynos-Chip. Es ist deutlich schwerer auf diesen zu optimieren, sodass in Sachen Performance die offiziellen Versionen in der Regel am besten sind. Die Snapdragons sind da deutlich weniger problematisch und man kann bedenkenlos zu CM und Co. greifen.


 
 Doch nicht alle Samsung Smartphones haben einen Exynos Chip, bei meinem S4 Mini ist laut CPU-Z ein Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 mit 2 Kernen und 1,73GHz



derP4computer schrieb:


> Auf meinem Samsung Wave II läuft KitKat von Tigrouzen, habe ca. 300MB Ram wo ist denn das Problem?



 War auf dem Wave II nicht eigentlich von Werk aus mit Bada installiert?
 Habe schon öfter gehört das es für einige non-Android Geräte ein Android gibt, aber selber gesehen habe ich es noch nicht.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Habe lange überlegt, welches Smartphone ich mir zulege und wollte mir eigentlich das Motorola Moto G 16 GB(Android 4.4) kaufen. Doch dann habe ich das Samsung S3 i9300 genommen, da es aus meiner Sicht über den Daumen mehr Vorteile besitzt(bessere Kamera, austauschbarer Akku, erweiterbarer Speicher, mehr Zubehör, Full-HD Videos filmen) und nur ein paar Euro mehr gekostet hat. Habe ich jetzt Nachteile ~ mittelfristig bzgl. der Benutzung von Apps oder für was brauche ich 4.4? Ansonsten bin ich mehr als zufrieden, läuft alles soweit einwandfrei(Original & Android 4.3) und schön smooth. Gruß


----------



## fire2002de (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

kann mich nur kaputt lachen wie schon wieder dieses geschönte Bild der Milchmädchen Rechnung hier durchs Forum geht... wie beschränkt muss man den sein....

zum S3, klar ist es ein super gerät aber hat echt jemand dran geglaubt das Samsung die Leistung so hoch ansetzt um es jahrelang mit Updates zu versorgen ? 
und keine sorge das ist nicht das letzte mal von dem Verein! wer Samsung kauft ist selber schuld, es gibt bessere alternativen ala Nexus zum beispiel aber dann steht ja kein "Samsung" drauf 

zum lahmen iPhone 4 mit ios 7, das ist ein Gerücht! 7.1.1 geht wunderbar! klar kommt es nicht an ein Nexus der neusten Generation in Sachen "Flüssigkeit" heran aber man sollte mal nicht vergessen wie alt das Gerät auch ist....

also die die ich bis jetzt kenne, die vom Samsung auf Nexus sind ! sind zufrieden und bleiben vorerst auch dabei! das hat sicherlich auch seinen Grund!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Also ich gebe nicht 250 € aufwärts für ein Handy aus, dessen u.a. Akku fest verbaut ist und dessen Speicher ich nicht erweitern kann. Das hätte ich aus lauter Verzweiflung & zähneknirschend vllt. beim Moto G unter 200 Euro gemacht(aber letztendlich auch nicht!!!). Klar finden deine Bekannten Nexus toll, weil die eigenen Geräte immer die "Tollsten" sind. Und wenn ALLE auf Nexus gewechselt sind, haben die das Monopol und machen mit uns technisch sowie preislich was sie wollen, das gefällt dir anscheinend auch. Am liebsten hätte ich mir Wiko, Huawei oder ein China-Importgerät geholt. Aber entweder riskant, kein Zubehör, rucklige Bedienung und/ oder auch Einschränkungen bzw. Einwegschrott mit fest verbauten Akkus. 

Da wir hier schon bei PC*Games*Hardware sind, kaufe ich mir auch keine alte DualCore-CPU mehr(wenn überhaupt ist das olle Nexus 4 mit S3 PREISLICH vergleichbar), die jetzt schon in u.a. Games im Vergleich zu Rucklern neigt.
http://www.amazon.de/review/R1YJZG115URYQZ/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00D8T9QZU#wasThisHelpful
Deshalb auch gegen das aufgemöbelte Samsung S2 á la S4 Mini entschieden.


----------



## fire2002de (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Also ich gebe nicht 250 € aufwärts für ein Handy aus, dessen u.a. Akku fest verbaut ist und dessen Speicher ich nicht erweitern kann. Das hätte ich aus lauter Verzweiflung & zähneknirschend vllt. beim Moto G unter 200 Euro gemacht(aber letztendlich auch nicht!!!). Klar finden deine Bekannten Nexus toll, weil die eigenen Geräte immer die "Tollsten" sind. Und wenn ALLE auf Nexus gewechselt sind, haben die das Monopol und machen mit uns technisch sowie preislich was sie wollen, das gefällt dir anscheinend auch. Am liebsten hätte ich mir Wiko, Huawei oder ein China-Importgerät geholt. Aber entweder riskant, kein Zubehör, rucklige Bedienung oder auch Einschränkungen bzw. Einwegschrott mit fest verbauten Akkus.
> 
> Da wir hier schon bei PC*Games*Hardware sind, kaufe ich mir auch keine alte DualCore-CPU mehr(wenn überhaupt das olle Nexus 4 mit S3 PREISLICH vergleichbar), die jetzt schon in u.a. Games zu Rucklern neigt.
> Amazon.de: Rolfs Rezension von Samsung Galaxy S4 mini Smartphone (10,85 c...
> Deshalb auch gegen das aufgemöbelte Samsung S2 á la S4 Mini entschieden.


 
das mag ja sein das du das Geld nicht investieren möchtest aber andere haben da eben nicht das Problem! ich sag ja auch nicht das das Nexus das tollste ist nur das man sich sein Samsung etwas mal ansehen sollte und fragen sollte warum das und kein Sony,HTC,Nexus oder Huawei etc... das Akku Problem hat zum beispiel für mich keine Bedeutung, geht er nach zwei Jahren kaputt gibts nen neuen fertig. kauf und einbau sind meist nicht teuer als einen gekauften und selbst eingelegten! man kann natürlich jetzt wieder eine Milchmädchen Rechnung herbeizaubern aber im schnitt stört nur das das gerät halt zum Fachmann muss. s4 mini ist das nicht nur ein eingeschrumpftes S3? schon traurig genug das es ein quadcore sein muss!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Ist ja nicht nur der Akku. Ich will auch den Speicher erweitern können. Habe mir ein paar Filme mit meinem HD-Sat-Festplatten-Receiver aufgenommen(~15 GB) sowie Serien(weitere GB), paar Viva-Musikvideos(5 GB) - schon ist eine Zusatzspeicherkarte sehr sinnvoll. Oder mal ein paar FULL-HD Videos mit Handy filmen -> 10 Minuten = satte 1,2 GB. Was würde ich denn da ohne zusätzlichen Speicherslot machen? Da hilft´s wohl auch nicht, wenn ich das Gerät zum Fachmann bringe  . Huawei habe ich mir angeschaut, in dem Preisbereich ruckelte es in der Bedienung deutlich. Ein S3 kommt halt nur in Frage, wenn man max. um die 200 Euro ausgeben möchte. Und aus meiner Sicht gab es keine Alternative und Ende April war auch noch von einem Android Update die Rede.
Und wer gerne für um 200 Euro möglichst ruckelfrei mobil spielen möchte, der sollte wohl u.a. auf Quad setzen. Was soll daran traurig sein?
Edit: Ich möchte auch einen Akku schnell mal wechseln können, also einen kleinen Ersatzakku immer mit mir führen(z.B.: Geldbörse), den ich unterwegs mal schnell wechseln kann. Dafür sind die Energie-Stations sowie der Fachmann ungeeignet. Sony und HTC haben glaube auch fest verbaute Energie und Einschränkungen bzgl. Speicher.


----------



## fire2002de (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur der Akku. Ich will auch den Speicher erweitern können. Habe mir ein paar Filme mit meinem HD-Festplatten-Receiver aufgenommen(~10 GB) sowie Serien(weitere GB) und paar Viva-Musikvideos(5 GB) - schon ist eine Zusatzspeicherkarte sehr sinnvoll. Oder mal ein paar FULL-HD Videos mit Handy filmen -> 10 Minuten = satte 1,2 GB. Was würde ich denn da ohne zusätzlichen Speicherslot machen? Da hilft´s wohl auch nicht, wenn ich das Gerät zum Fachmann bringe  . Huawei habe ich mir angeschaut, in dem Preisbereich ruckelte es in der Bedienung deutlich. Ein S3 kommt halt nur in Frage, wenn man max. 200 Euro oder höchstens etwas mehr ausgeben möchte. Und aus meiner Sicht gab es keine Alternative und Anfang Mai war auch noch von einem Android Update die Rede.
> Und wer gerne für um 200 Euro möglichst ruckelfrei mobil spielen möchte, der sollte wohl u.a. auf Quad setzen. Was soll daran traurig sein?
> Edit: Ich möchte auch einen Akku schnell mal wechseln können, also einen kleinen Ersatzakku immer mit mir führen(z.B.: Geldbörse), den ich unterwegs mal schnell wechseln kann. Dafür sind die Energie-Stations ungeeignet.


 bei dir sind halt 3 Totschlag Argumente, günstig,erfolgreicher maximaler speicher verbrauch und spielen am Handy.  dafür kannst du nun wiederum auch gut mit einem "älterem" gerät leben na ja ok.
das gerät zum Fachmann bringen war auf den evtl. defekten Akku und dessen wechsel bezogen  welches huawei hattest du den ? so schlecht sind die doch an sich gar nicht, da du es ja nun auch mit nem Samsung verglichen hast was ja bekanntlich von haus aus schon sehr "zäh" zu bedienen ist. habe auch einen kleinen Akku im Rucksack für Notfälle. ist fix an die Rückseite geheftet und ruck zu ist der Akku voll. ok ist nicht die beste Lösung aber ich spiele ja nicht am Handy und brauch auch somit nur einen Bruchteil an strom im vergleich zu dir. film/serien schau ich maximal am tab und da auch nur wenn ich auf reisen bis und quasi keinen tv zur Hand hab.

so zuviel vom Thema abgekommen, 
ich finde es nur schade das Samsung so potente Geräte wie das S3 am langen arm verhunger lässt mit einem Argument das wie hier schon gut beschrieben ! ja nicht zuhalten ist!
beim nächsten kauf meines Smartphones würde ich das auf jedenfall mit bedenken!

ps: full HD halte ich nach wie vor auf einem 5zoll Bildschirme nach wie vor für einen Marketing Gag ^^ aber das ist mein Meinung


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Nur noch kurz, weil ich weg muss:
- Ich habe nicht immer einen Rucksack dabei
- das Samsung läuft bei mir alles andere als zäh, im Gegenteil: schön smooth, nichts hängt, Übergänge geschmeidig, Programme schnell offen etc.. Moto G ähnlich gut im Test von mir(4.3), 4.4 soll nicht mehr ganz so sein. Aber jeder installiert auf seinem S3 andere Apps und die Menge spielt auch eine Rolle. Von daher generell schwer zu verallgemeinern.
- das Huawei ascend g700(Software sogar zurückgesetzt auf Auslieferzustand) ruckelte deutlich in der Bedienung - im Menü sowie z.B. beim Durchsehen der geschossenen Bildern.
- Unterhaltungs-Filme und Serien schaue ich dann, wenn ich irgendwo warten muss und nichts besseres zu tun habe. Handy habe ich immer dabei, Tab nicht. Musikvideos gerne mal auf der Arbeit, beim Sport etc. nebenbei als MP3 Ersatz.
- Full-HD(1080p) schaue ich ja auch nicht auf dem Handy. Ich nehme aber Full-HD Videos auf und schau die an meinem Full-HD TV oder Full-HD PC. Mein Samsung S3 kann, davon abgesehen, auch "nur" HD(720p-Display) wiedergeben 

Und selbst wenn ich keine Filme mit dem Smartphone schaue, lösche ich die halt wieder und mache mir meine Urlaubs- & private Fotosammlung drauf, die ich just 4 fun als Bildschirmschoner/ Bilderrahmen laufen lassen kann oder meine Musiksammlung/ Videosammlung oder und und und. Ich brauche mir keine Gedanken machen, habe erst mal über 40 GB zur Verfügung(falls nicht doch 64 GB Karten rein gehen) und meine Daten immer dabei.

Im Grunde hast du ja auch recht. Natürlich finde ich es mies, dass es kein Update mehr für mein Handy gibt und beim nächsten Kauf werde ich das bedenken! Ich habe keinen Vertrag mit Samsung und muss mir auch keine Samsung Geräte mehr kaufen! Aber wenn mich 4.3 in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren nicht einschränkt und ich keine Alternative für das Geld sehe, würde ich es vllt. sogar wieder kaufen. Bzgl. Android und Versionen muss ich mich aber erst noch mehr einarbeitet, recht neu für mich.


----------



## godfather22 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Young-Master schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber mir(s3 Besitzer) ist das völlig egal ob es kitkat gibt oder nicht ich brauch ein Smartphone das geht und ob das jetzt mit Android 4.1.3 ; 4.3 oder 4.4 läuft ist mir egal.
> 
> Zum Thema Roms: Hab zwar noch nie eine gehabt aber lese nur das diese vorallem auf den s2+3 super laufen sollen, ich hab mir auch schon überlegt auf meinem s3 eine draufzuspielen.
> Dabei fällt mir ne frage ein, kann man wenn man eine custom Rom drauf hat auch wieder Android drauf machen (falls einem es nicht gefällt)? Und ist es sehr aufwendig eine Rom zu  installieren oder wieder zu deinstallieren ?


 
Als erstes: Eine Custom ROM ala SlimKat, OmniROM oder Cyanogenmod ist auch Android und ähnelt Stock-Android (so wie Google sich das gedacht hat) häufig mehr als der TouchWIZ-Dreck den Samsung da produziert. Um eine CustomROM zu installieren musst du zunächst den Bootloader entsperren, dein Gerät Rooten  und eine Custom Recovery installieren. Klingt kompliziert aber es gibt für die meisten Geräte Programme die das in einem Durchgang machen (Root Toolkits). Bevor du das machst machst du mit einem solchen Programm ein so genanntes Nandroid-Backup. Das ist ein Backup von deinem gesammten System, wenn man so will. Wenn du eine CustomRecovery installiert hast kannst du nach belieben über dein Gerät, auch ohne PC verschiedene ROMs und Kernel flashen und wenn mal was schief geht oder dir die aktuelle ROM doch nicht so gut gefällt wie TouchWIZ dann spielst du halt das Nandroid wieder auf und alles ist wie früher. Das ganze ist eigentlich eine recht sichere Sachen aber bedenke, dass immer mal was schief gehen kann


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

@godfather22
Hatte auch jetzt mal überlegt CM auf meinem S4 Mini zu flashen, kann man da aber vorher aber auch unter anderem WhatsApp Chats sichern und diese nachher auf das geflashte Gerät wieder einspielen so das ich die Chats in WhatsApp wieder sehen kann?


----------



## dodo741 (11. Mai 2014)

Sehr Schade da muss ich woll CM nach gucken oder andre coustom roms 
Und wenn die 4 Kerne nicht mehr die Leistung bringen die ich brauche werde ich übertakten.

Eigentlich is das S3 das beste Smartphone was Samsung gebaut


----------



## godfather22 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @godfather22
> Hatte auch jetzt mal überlegt CM auf meinem S4 Mini zu flashen, kann man da aber vorher aber auch unter anderem WhatsApp Chats sichern und diese nachher auf das geflashte Gerät wieder einspielen so das ich die Chats in WhatsApp wieder sehen kann?


 
Man kann über TitaniumBackup oder diese Root Toolkits ganze Apps sichern. WhatsApp dürfte aber auch eine eigene Cloud-Sicherung mitbringen.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

@godfather22
Bei WhatsApp kann ich nur den Chatverlauf an meine E-Mail Adresse senden, aber es dann nicht wieder einspielen und da ust dann nur alles aus den letzten 7-14 Tagen dabei.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Schließ dein Handy am Pc an und zieh den Whatsapp Ordner auf den PC. Whatsapp hat so viel ich weiß keine Cloud. Dann Flasht du dein Handy ziehst den Ordner wieder drauf und dann Lädst du dir Whatsapp wieder runter und du wirst gefragt ob du das Backup installieren willst


----------



## Dwayne1988 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Bringt das was überhaupt mit dem Ordner? 
Meine erfahrung war bisher das dennoch diversen Nachrichten noch nicht in diesen Backup auf der SD waren.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

@Dwayne1988
 Das habe ich auch wo schon mal gelesen, weswegen ich auch noch etwas unsicher bin.


----------



## godfather22 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Mit Titanium Backup geht es auf jeden Fall. Damit hab ich WhatsApp auf meinem Nexus 7 installiert obwohl es eigentlich nciht möglich ist das auf Tablets zu installieren.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Bei Titanium Backup müsste ich doch erst das Smartphone rooten (müsste ich zum Aufspielen von CM ja sowieso) und es dann sichern oder?


----------



## DaStash (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Mit Titanium Backup geht es auf jeden Fall. Damit hab ich WhatsApp auf meinem Nexus 7 installiert obwohl es eigentlich nciht möglich ist das auf Tablets zu installieren.


 
Geht das nicht auch direkt per ApK Installation? Ich glaub so hatte ich das mal gemacht aber dann wieder de installiert, da man whatsAPp nicht simultan nutzen kann.

MfG


----------



## godfather22 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Bei Titanium Backup müsste ich doch erst das Smartphone rooten (müsste ich zum Aufspielen von CM ja sowieso) und es dann sichern oder?


 
Ob das auch in der Variante ohne Root geht weiß ich leider nicht (hab da ehrlich gesagt nicht dran gedacht). Frag doch einfach mal im Android-Sammelthread nach. Die wissen das bestimmt.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

@godfather22
 Das werde ich denke ich auch noch machen, aber ich denke das ich das erst in 1-2 Wochen machen werde da ich das mit den rooten und flashen auch erst in 2-3 Wochen machen will falls ich es mache.


----------



## Gadteman (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Also mit dem CM läuft das 4.4.2 auf dem S3 recht anständig, da läuft dann auch die normale Oberfläche wie auch beim Nexus (kein TouchWiz). Keine Probleme mit dem "nur" 1GB Ram (liegt auch an den installierten/laufenden Apps), aber die anderen Speicherproblemchen (SD Karte) bestehen weiterhin. Wer sich ans rooten o.ä. bisher noch nicht herangetraut hat, kann ich eine Seite empfehlen Hier. Es gibt aber mehrere, fragt Tante Google.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Also mit dem CM läuft das 4.4.2 auf dem S3 recht anständig, da läuft dann auch die normale Oberfläche wie auch beim Nexus (kein TouchWiz). Keine Probleme mit dem "nur" 1GB Ram (liegt auch an den installierten/laufenden Apps), aber die anderen Speicherproblemchen (SD Karte) bestehen weiterhin. Wer sich ans rooten o.ä. bisher noch nicht herangetraut hat, kann ich eine Seite empfehlen Hier. Es gibt aber mehrere, fragt Tante Google.



Ich hab zwar das S4 Mini, aber TouchWiz selber gefällt mir gut nur eben der ganze Müll der da auch noch drauf ist nicht weswegen ich vorhatte CM 10.2 oder CM 11 fürs S4 Mini zu nehmen und dazu dann folgendes installiere https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thomassafca.theme.touchwiz.five.free&hl=de
 Soll laut einigen Usern aus den Computerbaseforum gut funktionieren und läuft laut GooglePlaystore Bewertungen auch auf nicht Samsung Geräten wo CM drauf ist.


----------



## Rollora (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Shona schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor den diese Aussage hatte HTC damals zum Desire HD gemacht und warum das Update auf 3.x nicht dafür kommt. Am Ende haben sie ihre Aussage dann geändert und gesagt sie wollen nicht das die User beim Updaten alle Daten auf dem Handy verlieren...Ist klar als ob das ein Problem wäre....
> 
> Meine Vermutung ist aber hier so wie dann damals das es sich schlicht weg um die 18 Monate handelt für die ein Handyhersteller das Android updaten muss laut Google Vertrag, danach ist es ihnen frei gestellt ob sie es machen oder nicht.
> 
> ...


Interessant!
Welche Zeitschrift ist das? Die vergisst aber das ein oder andere


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

KitKat ist das nicht ein Schoko Rigel ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Dwayne1988
> Das habe ich auch wo schon mal gelesen, weswegen ich auch noch etwas unsicher bin.


 
Es funktioniert. Ich hab das früher fast täglich gemacht  Mach halt noch mal von Whatsapp aus ein Backup deiner nachrichten bzw Aktualisiere sie. Wer mir jetzt kommt das es nicht klappt lügt. Ich habe Täglich mit Android handys gespielt sei es HTC, Samsung, oder sonnst was. Hier ist auch eine kleine Anleitung wie man von Whatsapp ein Backup macht. 



> *Deine WhatsApp Nachrichten werden automatisch täglich gesichert und auf deinem Telefon gespeichert. Wenn du WhatsApp von deinem Telefon löschst und keine Nachrichten verlieren möchtest, stelle sicher, dass du manuell ein Backup deiner Chats erstellst, bevor du es deinstallierst:
> 
> Gehe zu WhatsApp > Menütaste > Einstellungen > Chat Einstellungen
> Tippe Backup Chat-Verlauf
> *


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Sind bei dem Backup auch Mediendateien und Sprachnachrichten drin?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Soweit ich bei meinem S4 immer gesehen hab ist im Whatsapp Ordner alles enthalten. Du kannst ja dein Handy an deinem PC anschließen, den Whatsapp Ordner suchen und dich da durch klicken. Sogar die Profilbilder sollten gespeichert sein.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Das 4.4 soll doch auch aufm Ace (?) laufen obwohl das nur 512 MB Ram hat.


----------



## SaftSpalte (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

KLAR , kommt doch alle 6 monate ein neues S6; S7; S8 raus und somit sollen ihr nur ein neues kaufen 

Da jedes OS mit jedem update mehr Performance gewinnt, kann es nicht an der Hardware liegen . Alles lügen !

Es soll nur die Leute dazu Bewegen etwas neues zu kaufen .

Es ist auch für Samsung Unwirtschaftlich für jedes Smartphone ein Update zu pflegen .


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> KLAR , kommt doch alle 6 monate ein neues S6; S7; S8 raus und somit sollen ihr nur ein neues kaufen
> 
> Da jedes OS mit jedem update mehr Performance gewinnt, kann es nicht an der Hardware liegen . Alles lügen !
> 
> ...



Ja und halbjährlich den vollen Preis von 500-700 Euro ausgeben  Gewinn ist hin oder her 3-4x höher als die Produktionskosten sind. Aber ein kaum 2 Jahre altes Produkt nicht mehr zu updaten naja. Apple und samsung haben beide Dreck am Stecken. Ich frage mich wer dafür noch Geld rauswirft und es noch nicht gemerkt hat.


----------



## Gadteman (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Es ist ja auch nicht so, das durch ein Update das Handy schneller, besser, neuer wird. Da die nächsten Gerätegenerationen mehr Speicher, mehr Mhz usw. haben, muss ein Update für ältere Hardware nicht optimal optimiert sein... Ein Teufelskreis. Bin kein oft Wechsler, wenn das S3 irgendwann nicht mehr kann... maximal dann wird ein "Upgrade" durchgeführt, aber bis dahin gibt es sicherlich die nächste Generation.


----------



## Stern1710 (12. Mai 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> KitKat ist das nicht ein Schoko Rigel ?



Natürlich  
Google benennt allerdings seit 1.6 mit einem Codenamen,  der immer an eine Süßigkeit / Süßspeise angelehnt ist. 
z. B 2.0 / 2.1 war Éclair, 2.2 Froyo (Frape), 2.3 Gingerbread (Lebkuchen), 
4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich, 4.1/4.2/4.3 Jellybean und 4.4 halt KitKat


----------



## Rollora (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Sind bei dem Backup auch Mediendateien und Sprachnachrichten drin?


wtf wer bitte benutzt denn noch whatsapp nachdem klar ist was die alles über einen speichern?


----------



## Lightfire (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Da Kitkat auf vielen anderen Geräten auch läuft, ist Samsung wohl eher zu faul es dem entsprechend anzupassen, da Samsung ja seine eigenen Sachen unterbringen muss (was ich dann sowie so deaktiviere ha ha) und ich inzwischen ein Kitkat drauf habe zwar kein Samsung Rom aber egal das rennt ohne probleme. Samsung will wohl eher ihr Unvermögen nicht zu geben, erst war es das S3 mit 4.3 dann das S4 mit 4.4 das die leute von Problemen berichteten ( Samsung erzählt nur das dass Gerät wohl Kaputt ist) sobald man aber downgradet ist das Gerät auf Mysteriöse weise wieder heil  spricht also eher dafür Samsung den rücken zu kehren andere hersteller haben auch top Geräte nur in Chic zu dem Preis, weil ich Bezweifel das die leute nun Tatsächlich das S5 deshalb kaufen werden ( S3 nutzer wohl schon mal garnicht) dann haben sie das selbe Spielchen seitens Samsung in 2 jahren ja wieder.


Sing" TIME TO SAY GOODBYE"


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Für alle die ein S3 Mini rooten wollen nutzt das Unified AndroidToolkit Es geht auch für ein ganze reihe anderer Smartphones 
Hat mich ganze 15 minuten gekostet  - Der Arbeitskollege der zum raunzen begonnen hat weil sein S3 mini keine updates mehr bekommt ist jetzt imo glücklich 



Rollora schrieb:


> wtf wer bitte benutzt denn noch whatsapp nachdem klar ist was die alles über einen speichern?


 
Fast alle, weil der normal user nicht weiß was alles machbar ist, es ihm egal ist, er imo keinen schaden aus der Überwachung abbekommt.
Das Gleich wie mit PGP, ich nutze es nur 90 % meiner Freunde nicht. 
Textsecure nutzen ganze 10 Kontakte, Threma genau 2 und dann habe wir noch immer das Problem der Metadaten


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



Rollora schrieb:


> wtf wer bitte benutzt denn noch whatsapp nachdem klar ist was die alles über einen speichern?


 
WTF du bist noch im Internet. Man weiß über dich genau so viel wie über Leute in Whatsapp OMG


----------



## Benie (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Warum bekomm ich immer Hunger auf Waffelschokolade wenn ich KitKat lese!


----------



## Aldrearic (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Man weis im Internet nur so viel wie du über dich selber preis gibst  Nur leider posten im Web manche ihr ganzes Leben alle paar Minuten was sie machen.

Das KitKat ist weg, wurde von der Katze gefressen 

http://i1.treklens.com/photos/4511/kitkat.jpg

Wirtschaftlich ist es gut kein Update für ältere Smartphones zu geben. Aus nutzer Sicht natürlich mist (offiziell)
Inoffiziell geht es ja.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Mai 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr läuft mein Vertrag aus und dann wird es 100%ig ein iPhone!



Würde ich nicht tun ... beim Apple Store kostet nahezu jede App, das Display ist extrem gebrechlich etc.


----------



## Stern1710 (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe jetzt auf eine stabile Version des Cyanogenmods 11, alle aktuellen Nightlys und Stables sind wirklich verbuggt,  das es nicht mehr schön ist. Jetzt bin ich bei SklimKat 5 stable hängen geblieben,  macht eine gute Performance,  aber ein paar Sachen gefallen mir beim CM11 einfach besser :/


----------



## Grim3001 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Nächstes Handy wird ein iPhone5. Auch wenn ich Apple jahrelang verteufelt habe ... ihre Produkte werden jedenfalls über Generationen gepflegt.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Man braucht bei Android nur die Nexus Reihe kaufen, dann hat man auch lange Zeit seine Ruhe.
Ansonsten selber flashen.


----------



## keinnick (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht tun ... beim Apple Store kostet nahezu jede App, das Display ist extrem gebrechlich etc.



Brauchbare Apps kosten fast immer Geld, das ist bei Android nicht anders. Und das Display ist empfindlich weil es aus Glas ist und wenn es runterfällt schnell mal bricht. Ist aber auch kein reines "Apple-Problem".


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*

Meiner ex ist ihr S3 runter gefallen von ca. 50CM und was ist Bildschirm gerissen.... ist Samsung jetzt *******? immer diese Apple hater... Ich hab jetzt auch vom S4 aufs iPhone 5s gewechselt und finde es 10000 Mal besser als Samsung. Vorher hatte ich so gut wie nur Samsung, aber Apple ist doch auch mal was tolles.


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



keinnick schrieb:


> Brauchbare Apps kosten fast immer Geld, das ist bei Android nicht anders. Und das Display ist empfindlich weil es aus Glas ist und wenn es runterfällt schnell mal bricht. Ist aber auch kein reines "Apple-Problem".


 
 Da gebe ich dir Recht, hab schon diverse kaputte Smartphones gesehen, sowohl iPhones, als auch diverse Samsung Galaxy Geräte und auch andere Androidgeräte, bei vielen waren nur einzelne Risse drin aber bei einigen war das Display auch richtig zertrümmert aber das liegt ja auch daran ob es schon öfter gefallen ist und wie es gefallen ist



Abductee schrieb:


> Man braucht bei Android nur die Nexus Reihe kaufen, dann hat man auch lange Zeit seine Ruhe.
> Ansonsten selber flashen.



 Gebe ich dir Recht, hab das mit meinem S4 Mini gestern auch gemacht mit Hilfe und bin erstaunt um wie viel besser es jetzt läuft, mit der originalen KitKat Firmware war es schon viel besser als mit 4.2.2, aber mit CM11 läuft es noch viel besser.


----------



## SaPass (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kein KitKat für Samsung S3*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir Recht, hab das mit meinem S4 Mini gestern auch gemacht mit Hilfe und bin erstaunt um wie viel besser es jetzt läuft, mit der originalen KitKat Firmware war es schon viel besser als mit 4.2.2, aber mit CM11 läuft es noch viel besser.


Nach dem unglaublich miesen Android 4.3 - Update von Samsung fürs S3 ist die Installation von CM11 die einzige sinnvolle Lösung. Mein S3 war da ja nur noch kaum bedienbar (teilweise 15 s warten, bis sich die Kamera-App geöffnet hatte).


----------

